# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  halloween pumpkin

## Kryptonian

"orange ghost" ball python...  my first attempt at a 3d pumpkin,

----------

_RichardA_ (11-02-2008),_SecurityStacey_ (10-30-2008),_Seneschal_ (10-31-2008),Stewart_Reptiles (10-30-2008)

----------


## Alice

Very cool! I wish I was so creative . . .

----------


## WickedBalls

I like that. :Good Job:

----------


## tigerlily

Very nice!   :Bowdown:

----------


## JLC

Woah!  That's really cool!! Turned out GREAT!!

----------


## casperca

Awesome!  It really turned out cool.  :Smile:

----------


## sg1trogdor

looks like a cinny albino to me lol.   :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## ADEE

that came out awesome!!! way to go  :Good Job:

----------


## Laooda

Hahaha!!!  That ROCKS!  Great work!   :Good Job:

----------


## starmom

Far out~ I love it!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aonaen

That is really cool!!  :Good Job:

----------


## LadyOhh

:Good Job:   :Good Job:  Cool!!!  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## Tazz27

thats so cool!! how long did it take you?

----------


## scales owner

Amazing.... Love it!

----------


## snakecharmer3638

Very neat!!   :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## STORMS

:Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## MarkS

Wow, that is really cool  I wish I had some sort of artistic talent.

----------


## anendeloflorien

I'd call it a "Pumpkin Glow"  :Very Happy:  Very cool stuff man!

----------


## lillyorchid

Awesome!

----------


## FloridaHogs

Very nice!  Quite the talent, especially for you first go at it!

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Great job, thanks for sharing!  :Good Job:

----------


## hoax

That is super cool! I wish I could do that kind of stuff!

----------


## TheMolenater2

Thats one of the best pumpkins I've seen all year!  :Good Job:

----------


## RichardA

Very cool!

----------

